
Show HN: Hacker News full text rss feeds for your feed reader - Concours
http://feeds.feedburner.com/feedsapi/BwPx
======
AdamGibbins
Unfortunately it doesn't contain links back to the HN comments which is often
more interesting than the article itself.

------
Concours
This was generated using <http://www.feedsapi.com> and feedburner

------
trashcan
You can also use fullfeed.net. It attempts to extract the content of the
article from the URL in the feed.

------
hsmyers
I prefer headlines with content available on click. Likewise no point without
access to comments...

